# Cypripedium 2013



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry please , I would not write in another thread.

cypripedium fargesii , update today.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice!
P.S.: if there will be any, please ignore all personal replies.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, looks great.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice but what happened to the leaves. Normally the leaves are in front of the bloom at this species.


----------



## Hakone (Feb 3, 2013)

New cypripedium macranthos ( photo from friend ) ?. Maybe cypripedium macranthos taiwanianum ...


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 3, 2013)

Very Nice Hakone!! I wish your friend would send me the plants instead of the pics..


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yijiawang (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you very much Hokone, it is an interesting thing that enjoy your topic every spring. The taiwanense is different with those I have seen online before, the lip shape, strange and seems like brought Cypri.farreri gene. Pure taiwanense with a small, and very round pouch which is different with other macranthos forms.

Click those link for the pictures of taiwanense in situ.
http://206.108.54.171/tbgweb/cgi-bi...4&postno=6&type=.jpg&name=DSCN4339_1303206786
http://206.108.54.171/tbgweb/cgi-bi...o=1&type=.jpg&[email protected]_1303139037
http://206.108.54.171/tbgweb/cgi-bi...5&postno=1&type=.jpg&name=RIMG0177_1120041352
http://206.108.54.171/tbgweb/cgi-bi...5&postno=2&type=.jpg&name=RIMG0179_1120041579


----------



## Hakone (Feb 8, 2013)

yijiawang said:


> Thank you very much Hokone, it is an interesting thing that enjoy your topic every spring. The taiwanense is different with those I have seen online before, the lip shape, strange and seems like brought Cypri.farreri gene. Pure taiwanense with a small, and very round pouch which is different with other macranthos forms.
> 
> Click those link for the pictures of taiwanense in situ.
> http://206.108.54.171/tbgweb/cgi-bi...4&postno=6&type=.jpg&name=DSCN4339_1303206786
> ...



Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 8, 2013)

yijiawang said:


> The taiwanense is different with those I have seen online before, the lip shape, strange and seems like brought *Cypri.farreri gene*. Pure taiwanense with a small, and very round pouch which is different with other macranthos forms.
> 
> Click those link for the pictures of taiwanense in situ.



I think the Hakone plant is a hybrid with Cypripedium fasciolatum and not a species


----------



## Dido (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks yijia for sharing with us. 
They look so nice and even in situ I hope they still stay there 

by the way I saw flowers which looks close to hakones at Popow flowering, and he was not sure what he had there. 

Are these pic from the ones from Popow, as I dont taked a picture last week. 

By the way I am still wondering where the leaves have gone at your fargesii


----------



## Hakone (Feb 17, 2013)

I cut off the flower 3 weeks ago


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cypripedium Wenqing*

Perfect, I recommend heartily


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice. Reminds me, I need to check on my Cyps.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2013)

They look nice and strong - great hybrid too.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 26, 2013)

Is there any special sense of this hybrid tibeticum x farreri?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 27, 2013)

http://cypripedioideae.e-monocot.org/files/Cypripedium_x_wenqingiae_P.pdf


----------



## Berthold (Mar 27, 2013)

Hakone said:


> http://cypripedioideae.e-monocot.org/files/Cypripedium_x_wenqingiae_P.pdf



I see, sense is that it is named after Mrs. Perner.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 27, 2013)

Berthold said:


> I see, sense is that it is named after Mrs. Perner.



beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2013)

Hakone said:


> http://cypripedioideae.e-monocot.org/files/Cypripedium_x_wenqingiae_P.pdf


 I started to read the link and as I read down i had images of my ex-GF from Berlin yelling at me about how men couldn't do anything correctly!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 31, 2013)

Hakone said:


> http://cypripedioideae.e-monocot.org/files/Cypripedium_x_wenqingiae_P.pdf



http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=958283


----------



## Hakone (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 11, 2013)

Hakone said:


> I cut off the flower 3 weeks ago




today , outdoor


----------



## newbud (Apr 11, 2013)

Very Nice Hakone. I always love your Cyp. pictures. I wish I had your growing environment. I've read all of Mr. Perner's articles in Orchid Digest. He had a great article on the P. farreri, P. tibeticum and P. macranthos and the comparisons of each. These are truly wonderful Cyps. and I imagine hard to get and grow. Good Job!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2013)

Cypripedium x Aki





Cypripedium Sabine





Cypripedium plectrochilum


----------



## Hakone (Apr 13, 2013)

Hakone said:


>



today


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2013)

Cypripedium Aki 1




Cypripedium Aki2




Cypripedium Bernd




Cypripedium formosanum




Cypripedium Gabriela


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2013)

Cypripedium japonicum




Cypripedium macranthos




Cypripedium Rascal




Cypripedium macranthos rebunense




Cypripedium Victoria


----------



## Hakone (Apr 18, 2013)

no name1




no name2


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2013)

cypripedium segawai


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

OK. Is it a new purchase?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2013)

Autum 2012


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

Is there any reason you grow it in bark instead of saramis or some other non- organic mix?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2013)

for surface coverages, keep humidity.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2013)

cypripedium japonicum




cypripedium calceolus




cypripedium calceolus


----------



## Hakone (Apr 22, 2013)

cypripedium Hank Small


----------



## Hakone (Apr 25, 2013)

season begin


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2013)

cypripedium cordigerum




cypripedium guttatum


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2013)

Trillium sulcatum album








cypripedium planipetalum , cypripedium parviflorum


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2013)

cypripedium sabine




Sanguinaria Canadensis multiplex and cypripedium


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2013)

transplant seedling cypripedium wenginq in raised beds


----------



## Hakone (May 5, 2013)

Close up

4 Seedlings cypripedium wenginq




2 Seedlings cypripedium Uta ( 2012 )


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2013)

What's with the upside-down blue bottle?


----------



## Hakone (May 6, 2013)

decoration


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2013)

the difference between cypripedium japonicum – cypripedium formosanum

the japonicum stem has hair – the formosanum stem has no hair

Cypripedium japonicum




cypripedium formosanum


----------



## Berthold (May 7, 2013)

Hakone said:


> the difference between cypripedium japonicum – cypripedium formosanum
> 
> the japonicum stem has hair – the formosanum stem has no hair



No, that is wrong. There are also japonicum without hairs.


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2013)

macranthos seedling ( 3 year )




*left:* cypripedium tibeticum – *center:* sanguinaria canadensis multiplex - *right:* cypripedium macranthos





cypripedium guttatum


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2013)

in Buds
cypripedium Aki




cypripedium Gisela




cypripedium Rascal




cypripedium planipetalum


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 7, 2013)

Is japonicum or formosanum easier to grow? I'm in zone 6b/7a, so I believe I can grow both.

Also, I noticed that guttatum is zone 4 or lower; what do you do to keep your plants cool?


----------



## Hakone (May 7, 2013)

USDA Zone 6b/7a you can grow both . In winter I cover the cypripediums with Plexiglas. I'm not a fan of pot culture, my cypripediums are planted outside in the garden . If it is not cold enough in the winter, guttatum does not flower.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is japonicum or formosanum easier to grow? I'm in zone 6b/7a, so I believe I can grow both.



Linus, you can grow both, but by far formosanum is the easier plant. It has a bit more trouble planted outside in areas that get late frosts since it likes to grow early, starting in April or even March depending on the warmth. It also is problematic in colder winter areas. I'd say in the eastern US it is optimised for zone 7, but could be grown from zones 6-8. On the other hand japonicum is better suited for colder winters (to zone 5 at least), but is much more finicky. Never let it dry out, not even a little. Both prefer a more organic soil compared to most Cyps.


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2013)

Cypripedium henryi, after three years in raised bed ( 2010 – 2013 )












another cypripedium henryi




cypripedium Michael


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2013)

Berthold said:


> No, that is wrong. There are also japonicum without hairs.



W. Eccarius, die Orchideengattung , page 166 : " schliesslich treten gelegenlich Pflanzen mit unbehaartem Stengel und Blütenstandsstiel auf , glabrum ", " there are occasionally plants with hairless stems and inflorescence , glabrum "

a lack evidence ( Photo ) to support his claim.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2013)

Your Cyps are looking nice Hakone.



Hakone said:


> W. Eccarius, die Orchideengattung , page 166 : " schliesslich treten gelegenlich Pflanzen mit unbehaartem Stengel und Blütenstandsstiel auf , glabrum ", " there are occasionally plants with hairless stems and inflorescence , glabrum "
> 
> a lack evidence ( Photo ) to support his claim.



I've not seen any of this variety, but it is recognized by the Japanese government as a true form. It was found in Ibaraki Prefecture just north of the Tokyo area.

Here is a link to the collection sheet for it and a couple photographs of models of plants. I can't find photos of live material though...

http://ameblo.jp/tyuiro/entry-10060734250.html


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Your Cyps are looking nice Hakone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the photos are small and dark, but I see stem with hair?


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2013)

Hakone said:


> USDA Zone 6b/7a you can grow both . In winter I cover the cypripediums with Plexiglas. I'm not a fan of pot culture, my cypripediums are planted outside in the garden . If it is not cold enough in the winter, guttatum does not flower.



Interesteing in begginning of the year you said, I leift them up and give them a rest in pots, and not outside. 
You should not change your statement in 3 month


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2013)

Dido said:


> Interesteing in begginning of the year you said, I leift them up and *give them a rest in pots, and not outside. *
> You should not change your statement in 3 month



which thread ? 





Hakone said:


> season begin



How should I pick out all Cypripediums ( 110 ) in this bed in Winter ?


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2013)

is that in Germany?!


----------



## Hakone (May 8, 2013)

Yes Sir


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2013)

Wow! It looks almost tropical. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 9, 2013)

Hakone said:


> the photos are small and dark, but I see stem with hair?



Hakone, those photos are of models, not real plants! I'd like a closer look at that herbarium sheet though... The model plants are in a museum in Ibaraki Prefecture where the plant was found. I think it must be an aberrant form, not a true variety as such. Indeed, the typical C. japonicum have much more hairy stems than C. formosanum.


----------



## Hakone (May 11, 2013)

cypripedium tibeticum clone Nr.1


----------



## Hakone (May 14, 2013)

Cypripedium tibeticum Pink





Cypripedium Aki


----------



## Hakone (May 15, 2013)

*Cypripedium Michael Pastel*


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2013)

Cypripedium Planipetalum




Cypripedium Bernd Pastel








Cypripedium Birgitte Pastel











Cypripedium Aki


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2013)

*cypripedium tibeticum pink*

close up


----------



## Hakone (May 17, 2013)

cypripedium Gisela


----------



## Bernd_S (May 17, 2013)

Thus, with the delay is now with me in the Allgaeu season going.
C. macranthos "Baikal Sea" and C. fargesii. Since both meheren years outdoors, without protection to -28 °.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2013)

Love those leaves.


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2013)

Cypripedium hans erni





Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens “ planipetalum “




Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum


----------



## Hakone (May 19, 2013)

Cypripedium henryi 








cypripedium macranthos var. hotei atsumorianum


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2013)

Cypripedium henryi 




Cypripedium Victoria




Cypripedium Hank Small


----------



## Hakone (May 21, 2013)

Cypripedien sectio trigonopedia in progress


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## Hakone (May 22, 2013)

It has been raining for two days. The Cypripediums grows slowly

Cypripedium cordigerum




cypripedium Victoria and Birgit pastel




cypripedium tibeticum black and cypripedium guttatum


----------



## Bernd_S (May 23, 2013)

@Hakone
Since I have no chance, I give up! ;-)


----------



## Hakone (May 23, 2013)

cypripedium sichuanense




cypripedium reginae alba


----------



## Hakone (May 25, 2013)

cypripedium Gabriela 2013


----------



## Hakone (May 26, 2013)

*cypripedium franchetii x uta*


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2013)

*cypripedium cordigerum*

Sorry , only one flower.


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2013)

*cypripedium birgit pastel*

Today the sun shining, better picture


----------



## Hakone (May 27, 2013)

*cypripedium Aki pastel*


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Cyp haven!


----------



## Hakone (May 28, 2013)

*cypripedium Rascal*









cypripedium Rascal , cypripedium Aki and cypripedium Gabriela


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2013)

*cypripedium tibeticum*


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2013)

cypripedium Sebastian




cypripedium x ventricosum yellow


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2013)

cypripedium macranthos




cypripedium macranthos album


----------



## Hakone (May 31, 2013)

*cypripedium pubescens*


----------



## Hakone (Jun 2, 2013)

cypripedium Sebastian x tibeticum








cypripedium flavum




cypripedium Rascal


----------



## Hakone (Jun 3, 2013)

cypripedium guttatum




cypripedium Philipp


----------



## Hakone (Jun 5, 2013)

cypripedium tibeticum




macranthos and shanxiense seedlings


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 5, 2013)

Ah... tibeticum.......


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2013)

cypripedium californicum








cypripedium Oliver


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2013)

*cypripedium tibeticum*


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 17, 2013)

cypripedium reginae


----------



## Hakone (Oct 2, 2013)

Cypripedium in Autum


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, it is that time.  Do you fertilize them now?


----------



## Berthold (Oct 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Do you fertilize them now?



kumamoto be careful. It's a loaded question.

But great photos


----------



## Hakone (Oct 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yes, it is that time.  Do you fertilize them now?



No Sir


----------



## Hakone (Oct 20, 2013)

End of Season 2013. Cypripedium go to dormancy, goodbye to 2014


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 21, 2013)

What is the ground cover in the cyp beds (not mini pumpkins)?


----------



## Hakone (Oct 21, 2013)

Soleirolia soleirolii, Syn.: Helxine soleirolii Req.


----------



## Hakone (Oct 30, 2013)

Fall planting

Cleo Pinkepank , Karl , Memoriam Sh. Austin , Wenqingiae , Wim , Ilse


----------



## Bjorn (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the black stuff?
B


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2013)

???


----------



## Berthold (Oct 30, 2013)

NYEric said:


> ???



charcoal


----------



## Hakone (Oct 30, 2013)

Surprise in Spring


----------

